# Poulan/ Weedeater 5HP I/C Quantum XM push mower



## jimmymartini (Nov 10, 2011)

Greetings everyone,

I can't find a parts list for my push mower. The problem it has is it will only run for 10 minutes and then stall. I replaced the air filter and plug. I took off the carb and cleaned it with carb cleaner. Cleaned out all the jets/ holes with a small wire. I would like to get a new O-Ring and valve seat and gasket where the air filter attaches.

This problem started after I hit a stump hard. There is a little vibration when it runs. It may be just a coincidence though.

I wouldn't mind getting a service manual for this engine. But typing in the model # on Poulan's site doesn't bring anything up.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

You can get an IPL for the engine at the briggs site, just enter the model and type code which is probably stamped in the metal shroud just above the spark plug. the shutting off after 10 minutes might be a bad fuel cap, try loosening the cap to see if it will continue to run. If it doesn't improve, check for spark when it dies, ignition module might be going bad. The vibration after hitting the stump is either a bent blade or a bent crank, to check, remove the spark plug wire, tilt the mower carb side up and turn the blade, mark a couple spots at the end of the blade then turn the blade to see if it pass the marks at the same spot for both ends of the blade. If the rope is hard to pull or tries to jerk out ou your hand when you are starting the mower you have a partially sheared flywheel key from when you hit the stump. Check all those things and let us know the results. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome.Here is a link to the Briggs service manual.Hope this helps.
http://bgsengineclinic.com/downloads/index.php?fetchfile=Briggs_270962_L_HEAD_SINGLE.pdf


----------



## jimmymartini (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks a lot for the manual. It's very helpful.


----------



## jimmymartini (Nov 10, 2011)

geogrubb said:


> You can get an IPL for the engine at the briggs site, just enter the model and type code which is probably stamped in the metal shroud just above the spark plug. the shutting off after 10 minutes might be a bad fuel cap, try loosening the cap to see if it will continue to run. If it doesn't improve, check for spark when it dies, ignition module might be going bad. The vibration after hitting the stump is either a bent blade or a bent crank, to check, remove the spark plug wire, tilt the mower carb side up and turn the blade, mark a couple spots at the end of the blade then turn the blade to see if it pass the marks at the same spot for both ends of the blade. If the rope is hard to pull or tries to jerk out ou your hand when you are starting the mower you have a partially sheared flywheel key from when you hit the stump. Check all those things and let us know the results. Have a good one. Geo


Geo,
Thanks for the help. I loosened the gas cap so it could draw in air and now it will run fine without stalling. Are these caps not supposed to be air-tight? But at the same time I took the carb off and cleaned it out and replaced the o-ring that goes in between the carb and engine. So I don't know what it was that fixed it. 
Pulling on the rope doesn't jerk out of my hand at all. I still need to test the blade to see if it's bent as there is a bit of vibration. 
Sure is nice to have my mower running.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

If you hit a stump hard, pretty sure the blade is bent a bit.


----------

